
WASM based image optimizer by Google – Squoosh - deforciant
https://squoosh.app/
======
rasz
>WASM based

png encoder feels about 100x slower than native (didnt measure, but took over
a minute vs 1 second)

~~~
MR4D
Took 3 seconds on my ancient Mac Mini.

~~~
rasz
optipng, set effort to 9

------
tracker1
Definitely interesting... would love to see this as a library that can be used
inside Node.

